# ¡¡No me arranca el Kernel despues de compilar y reiniciar!!!

## zumelzo

Actualice mi kernel y al reiniciar, cuando empieza a cargar los módulos, llega al siguiente punto:

```

Updating environment ...   [ok]

Cleaning /var/lock, var/run ...   [ok]

Cleaning /tmp directory...     [ok]

```

Pero se queda pegado y no arranca.

Seguí los pasos del siguiente hilo-> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-557715-highlight-cleaning+tmp.html

pero no me funciona.

Ingreso con el LIVE CD y cambio en el grub al kernel antiguo, pero cuando arranco con este, no me permite ingresar con el root.

Como puedo hacer para que cargue el nuevo kernel????

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *zumelzo wrote:*   

> Actualice mi kernel y al reiniciar, cuando empieza a cargar los módulos, llega al siguiente punto:
> 
> ```
> 
> Updating environment ...   [ok]
> ...

 

No es la solución al problema, pero podés editar el menú de Grub al vuelo durante el arranque con la tecla "E" y bootear la línea editada con la tecla "B", así si tenés dos kernels pero una sola entrada en Grub, edita la línea que hace referencia al que corresponda y ya.

Ahora que ya no necesitás mas livecd para cambiar de kernel:

- Que te impide como sugiere Gringo, iniciar interactivamente y así saltearte el paso problemático?

- Que le pasa exactamente al kernel viejo? Algún mensaje de error que puedas postear?

- No será que hay mucho espacio ocupado o muchos archivos en /tmp y por eso demora?

- Actualizaste nada mas que el kernel? 

- /tmp está en una partición aparte con algún sistema de archivos "raro"?

Salud!

----------

## zumelzo

Tengo la Opción de elegir los 2 kernel(como me dijistes), cuando selecciono el kernel antiguo, me carga todo, pero cuando me pide:

```
login:
```

Ingreso el root, pero no me pide la passwd y vuelve nuevamente a:

```
login:
```

Cuando selecciono el kernel nuevo que compile, me llega a esta parte

```
Updating environment ...   [ok]

Cleaning /var/lock, var/run ...   [ok]

Cleaning /tmp directory...     [ok] 
```

Y se pega. ni siquiera me muestra algún error.

lo extraño al momento de cargar el kernel nuevo, es q al inicio antes de q me aparesca lo anterior, salen varias lineas como esta:

```
/etc/hotplug.d/default/default.hotplug line 26 /dev/null: no such file or directory
```

No se si tendrá alga que ver ...

Gracias por responder

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Durante el arranque de la pc, el kernel le pasa el control a Init o a openRC, lo que tengas instalado.

En ese momento. cualquiera de los dos te dice en pantalla que para bootear en modo interactivo, presiones la tecla I.

Entrá en modo interactivo, salteá el paso en donde se está quedando trabado el arranque a ver si así te deja llegar al prompt.

Que no encuentre /dev/null y que vuelva a pedir login después de pasar las credenciales correctas me da mala espina, no creo que tenga algo que ver con el kernel a menos que tengas varios dispositivos de almacenamiento y sistemas de archivos diferentes a lo largo de tu partición raíz.

Danos mas información zumelzo, por que si no, estoy adivinando únicamente.

Cuantos discos rígidos tiene la pc y como están particionados? Que sistemas de archivos usan esas particiones?

Seguro que nada mas actualizaste el kernel? En /var/log están los logs de portage, revisalos.

Como está el sistema de archivos? Que te dice un fsck desde el livecd?

Salud!

----------

## Stolz

Sobre la contraseña root y el kernel anterior parece que estás introduciendo una contraseña equivocada. Si no recuerdas la contraseña puedes usar el liveCD para hacer un chroot y cambiarla. En el handbook tienes detallados todos los pasos.

Sobre el kernel nuevo que no arranca, inicia los servicios selectivamente como se menciona en el post al que haces referencia y dinos qué servicio es el que se bloquea (ya sabemos que el paso "Cleaning /tmp directory tiene éxito y no es el culpable porque aparece un [ok], para poder ayudarte debemos saber que servicio el el siguiente).

----------

## Alejandro_23

Hola. Como dijo Stolz

 *Quote:*   

> Sobre la contraseña root y el kernel anterior parece que estás introduciendo una contraseña equivocada. Si no recuerdas la contraseña puedes usar el liveCD para hacer un chroot y cambiarla.

 

podes hacer eso sobre el liveCD. si no encontras como hacerlo o te de fiaca leerlo aca están los pasos.

```

mount /dev/tuparticionroot /mnt/gentoo

#cd /mnt/gentoo

#chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

#env-update

#source /etc/profile

#export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

#passwd

New UNIX password: tu nuevo password de root

Retype new UNIX password: el mismo password que acabaste de escribir

passwd: password updated successfully

```

y listo. ya vas a poder arrancar con el kernel viejo y ver que opcion te olvidaste de chekear cuando compilaste el kernel.

Espero que te sirva.

----------

## Stolz

Como referencia, el enlace exacto es este: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/faq.xml#bootrescue

----------

## AnimAlf

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Como referencia, el enlace exacto es este: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/faq.xml#bootrescue

 

Faltan un par de cosas si se utilizase grub, sobre todo el /etc/mtab

grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab

antes también monto /dev y /sys (con -o bind) antes de chroot

----------

## i92guboj

 *zumelzo wrote:*   

> Actualice mi kernel y al reiniciar, cuando empieza a cargar los módulos, llega al siguiente punto:
> 
> ```
> 
> Updating environment ...   [ok]
> ...

 

En primer lugar, cuando te sale ese mensaje estás ya en init, y el kernel hace rato que se ha cargado. El problema está en cualquier otro sitio. Quizás deberías comprobar todas tus particiones desde un livecd con fsck.

El kernel y el password no tienen nada que ver. Si el password no funciona es que es incorrecto. El "por qué" es otra historia. Posibilidades son: corrupción, intrusión, caps lock, lo cambias y no te acuerdas, etc etc. Lo mismo, arranca desde livecd, haz un chroot a la partición / tras montarla donde sea, y cambia tu password de root usando passwd.

----------

## zumelzo

Antes que nada gracias por responder, y le pido disculpas por demorar en  entregar la informacion.

Lo que paso es que antes que uds. me respondan, como ya estaba medio mareado buscando información de como solucionar el problema lo que hice fue lo siguiente:

1) Formatee el equipo e instale todo de nuevo

2) Cree 2 particiones, una primaria de 15000 GB y una logica de 60 GB

3) Instale gentoo con un LIVE CD 2006.0, ya que tube problemas con el video  al tratar de instalar la versión 2007.

4) Despues de instalar y actualizar el portage, quiero modificar el kernel(tengo un kernel 2.6.15-gentoo-r5)

5) El kernel nuevo, lo genere con gentoo-sources + genkernel.

Al parecer me lo compila bien, pero al momento de reiniciarlo vuelve a quedar pegado:

```
Updating environment ...   [ok]

Cleaning /var/lock, var/run ...   [ok]

Cleaning /tmp directory...     [ok] 

```

De todas maneras, me está funcionando el kernel antiguo, ahora puedo ingresar con el root.

Y no puedo ingresar en modo interactivo para ver donde está el problema

Gracias de Nuevo.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

Estás usando material realmente antiguo.

2007 tampoco funciona bien con mucho hardware de hoy día. Te recomiendo usar un livecd moderno, da igual de qué distro se trate, es irrelevante mientras tu hardware sea detectado (sobre todo la red, que es lo primero que vas a necesitar para instalar).

En cuanto a stages, te recomiendo que uses la release nueva de 2008, o bien que descargues una de Daniel Robbins desde http://www.funtoo.org/linux/

Si instalas usando un stage de 2006 vas a tener más problemas para actualizar que para instalar.

----------

## zumelzo

No pude utilizar una versión mas nueva, ya que estas no me detectarosn el video de la placa, cuando carga, la pantalla se pone negra y no puedo ingresar ni a modo texto ni gráfico. Por eso instalé una versión más antigua(2006.0), ya q hace tiempo atrás lo hice.

Después que instalé esta versión, logré actualizar el portage (con varios dolores de cabeza), y no instalé ningún programa(mysql apache dns, postfix), que es lo que pretendo, ya que esos los quiero instalar después de tener el nuevo kernel(que es lo único que me falta actualizar, creo yo) antes de empezar a instalar.

Tengo dos tarjetas de red, una PCI y una integrada(esta no me la detecta).

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *zumelzo wrote:*   

> No pude utilizar una versión mas nueva, ya que estas no me detectarosn el video de la placa, cuando carga, la pantalla se pone negra y no puedo ingresar ni a modo texto ni gráfico. Por eso instalé una versión más antigua(2006.0), ya q hace tiempo atrás lo hice.
> 
> Después que instalé esta versión, logré actualizar el portage (con varios dolores de cabeza), y no instalé ningún programa(mysql apache dns, postfix), que es lo que pretendo, ya que esos los quiero instalar después de tener el nuevo kernel(que es lo único que me falta actualizar, creo yo) antes de empezar a instalar.
> 
> Tengo dos tarjetas de red, una PCI y una integrada(esta no me la detecta).
> ...

 

Zumelzo, que te quede la pantalla en negro después del primer menú en un LiveCD o DVD solamente implica que la configuración para el framebuffer que se trata de usar como estándar no es compatible con tu placa de video o monitor.

Como el menú de arranque siempre permite editar la línea de comandos que se usa para arrancar, normalmente basta con eliminar todo lo que haga mención a "vga=" para solventar el inconveniente.

Esto es válido no solo para Gentoo si no para cualquier LiveCD de cualquier distribución siempre y cuando no te importe quedar parado en la consola en modo texto (normalmente eso es lo que se pretende).

Espero que te sea útil para la proxima vez.

Salud!

----------

